# Need help rooting my HTC Desire



## Combatantpeak (Aug 2, 2011)

I need some help rooting my OG Desire , tried Unrevoked on Windows and Ubuntu , H-boot version is 1.06 on Froyo


----------



## Combatantpeak (Aug 2, 2011)

I would appreciate any help. Please and Thank you


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the panic room is reserved for bootloops bricks, etc...moving to htc general.


----------



## Cloudstrife7 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll post my desire specs and you can compare if they're the same.
Desire (CDMA)
Hboot 1.06

I ran this first http://revolutionary.io/ which turned s-off and flashed cwm recovery. Then I ran unrevoked and that rooted the desire and granted super user permissions. It also installed and older version of cwm. I made a nandroid backup, then I used ROM manager to download the latest version of CWM recovery to flash Cyanogen7 and downloaded the latest gapps zip. Now I'm running CM7, but I keep getting Gtalk can't authenticate and them market tells me that no apps will download "because of an error."​I've tried clearing market cache, using titanium backup to clean market data, go back to an older version of gapps (bad idea) and nothing seems to work. I've searched online for a solution but no luck so far. .​*Edit: Fix is to sign in as [email protected] and market downloads work and go gtalk errors.*​
Just thought I'd give you a heads up incase you wound up stuck at the same place I did.​


----------



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, first of all if this is in the wrong forum or thread I apoligize. But I need some answers, I installed ICS, or should I say tried 3 times, says it installed ok, but when I reboot, I'm still stuck with the bog stock android 2.2 that came with my phone. Yes my HTC Desire is rooted, I'm a at los as to why it won't install. I'm not a newb, but I'm not an expert so could someone kindly tell me where I'm going wrong. thankyou.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

hearliam said:


> Hi everyone, first of all if this is in the wrong forum or thread I apoligize. But I need some answers, I installed ICS, or should I say tried 3 times, says it installed ok, but when I reboot, I'm still stuck with the bog stock android 2.2 that came with my phone. Yes my HTC Desire is rooted, I'm a at los as to why it won't install. I'm not a newb, but I'm not an expert so could someone kindly tell me where I'm going wrong. thankyou.


Did you factory reset before flashing?


----------

